# Making My Own Uroashi



## TEWNCfarms (May 1, 2018)

So Im going to put my own uroashi in this cheap $30 Yanagiba... Ill post the final picture when Im done. Im just using a cheap rotory tool from harbor freight.


----------



## Nemo (May 1, 2018)

My understanding is that the concavity/hollow on the non bevel side is simply called "ura". I thought that "uraoshi" was the sharpening/ deburring technique (literally ura-push or something like that).


----------



## ThEoRy (May 1, 2018)

Nemo said:


> My understanding is that the concavity/hollow on the non bevel side is simply called "ura". I thought that "uraoshi" was the sharpening/ deburring technique (literally ura-push or something like that).



Yeah uraoshi means to only apply any pressure on the push stroke while sharpening on the backside. To push on the back.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 1, 2018)

Ahh okay thanks sorry. It didnt really work though. I definitely learned not to buy a $30 ebay single bevel yanagiba


----------



## panda (May 1, 2018)

lol. try a rounded file?


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2018)

uraksuki is what the hollow ground back side is called

uraoshi can refer to either the method for sharpening the back or the resultant flat area around the perimeter of the back side

ura just means the back


----------



## Nemo (May 2, 2018)

How do knifemakers grind the uraksuki?


----------



## HRC_64 (May 2, 2018)

Nemo said:


> How do knifemakers grind the uraksuki?



this looks like maybe a refresh of one? maybe an expert can chime in.

[video=youtube;YVVEG8Bz27c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVVEG8Bz27c[/video]

https://youtu.be/CmOykBxlicA?t=97


----------



## JBroida (May 2, 2018)

Nemo said:


> How do knifemakers grind the uraksuki?



generally with a large kaiten toishi (rotary water wheel)... though, as noted, shigefusa uses a sen


----------



## YG420 (May 2, 2018)

I used a conical whetstone to grind and even out a jacked up ura and it works well. You can find them on woodworking sites


----------



## Donald Roe (Oct 13, 2019)

I use a rubber contact wheel on my belt grinder, works wonders and I can progress in grit size


----------



## Nikabrik (Oct 13, 2019)

I've been thinking about trying a canoe-shaped scythe stone, not to add an urasuki, but for s-grind conversions.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 14, 2019)

panda said:


> lol. try a rounded file?



Dont try this. If the steel is high HRC, a file wont do much except frustrate you and... ruin your file.



JBroida said:


> generally with a large kaiten toishi (rotary water wheel)... though, as noted, shigefusa uses a sen



Indeed! E.g.



or (at 8:50)



or (at 1:58)





YG420 said:


> I used a conical whetstone to grind and even out a jacked up ura and it works well. You can find them on woodworking sites



That is actually a great idea!

I guess in lieu of a water wheel, the labor saving way would be to use a belt sander & radius platen...


----------

